# Jerky recipe.HELP!!!



## Guest (Jan 20, 2001)

Like most sportspeople I love Jerky.The problem is I dont make any worth a crap.It is edible but I would say that it is far from good.Does anybody have a good recipe for the Jerky gun thing.(I just got it)I have quite a few pounds of venison hamburger to polish off.I have a Ronco dehydrator.Thanks


----------



## Salmonsmoker (Jul 17, 2000)

bearboyluvsQDM,

I have been using a Jerkey Shooter for several years and love it. It gives better flavor, better consistency, absolutely uniform size, and is much faster. Besides that, it uses much less seasoning per batch than making a brine.

I can do 10 lbs at a time with my Jerkey Shooter and the 10 tray dehydrator that we have. The particular recipe that I have developed uses 2 Tbsp of seasoning per pound, or 20 Tbsp for the 10 lbs. To make a brine for 10 lbs of cut meat would take more than a cup of the same seasoning. Also, when using dry cure - it is mixed into the meat to an even consistency and you can add many subtel flavor variations. When using a brine - adding a small amount of a unique spice to a cup of cure and 3 qts of water may have little effect on the final taste, and the strips must be turned several times to ensure that all surfaces do indeed get evenly exposed the the brine. Normally cut meat is going to have some variation in thickness, thus drying time will vary on each strip of jerkey. The consistant size of the jerky stirps makes drying easy (then, at the right amount of dryness, it goes into the smoker for 3 hours - 2 hours at 100 degrees and then over the remaining hour bringing the temp of the smoker up to 180 degrees.)

A few months ago, I posted some things about using a Jerkey Shooter and thay are easy to find. At the top of each page on this site, there is a "search" function. If you click on that, then enter "Jerkey" it will search the entire system and give you a list of all postings. You will find many recipe's and variations - plenty of ideas for you to use, and then, with some experimenting, you will be able to come up with an excellent product that is uniquely your own.

Personally I preferr a sweet/smoky flavor so I use an equal amount of jerkey cure and dextrose sausage sweetner to make my jerkey cure. If I were licensed to do so, I could sell much more jerkey (at $20 per pound) than I would ever have time to make. Since I do not have a food mfg license from the Health Department, I make jerkey for our use and it makes wonderfully unique gifts for people.

Let me know how you like the jerkey maker. If you get into making lots of it, Jerkey Shooter has an attachment that fits right on the meat grinder and lays down 5 strips at one time. On my Equiflow dehydrator that is a half rack.......that would certainly speed up the process.

ss


----------



## Salmonsmoker (Jul 17, 2000)

Making current


----------

